# MAF failure update (long)



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

I had posted a few weeks ago about a failed MAF and finally replaced it on my 2000 540 and found out some interesting things. Here is the background:

The first MAF was replaced at 23K miles under warranty with the "improved" part 13 62 1 433 567 as called out in TSB SI B 12 09 03. It failed again at 48K miles now out of warranty.

Both local dealers said that it would probably not be covered under the TSB extended 7yr/70K warranty because it was already replaced with the "improved" part. One dealer wanted $97 and the other $92 just to read the codes and the list price for the MAF is $390. So I borrowed an Auto Tap reader and the code was P0102 which is "MAF output low". This corresponds to BMW -FC-115 (73 HEX).

I also read out the MAP voltage which was initially a fixed 0.9V and dropped over a few minutes until it read only 0.1V. Normal range is 0.5 to 5V and varies with air flow. The car would now idle with the fixed reading of 0.1V but lost power above 3K RPM and the CE light stayed on and came back on immediately after I reset it with the Auto Tap.

I looked around for the best pricing on the Bosch OE part and found a number of online sites that had the part for $290-300. Pacific BMW quoted me $307 and a friends son who works for a BMW dealer in LI could get it for $300. By coincidence I got spam e-mail from an on-line auto parts search: 
http://www.countercat.com

Just to see I followed the BMW link and found two sites that had the MAF for $132 but listed the manufacturer as "genuine". These were:
http://www.getcoolparts.com/
and
http://www.stopshopanddrive.com, which is Import Specialists of America here in NJ.

I spoke to both of them and they said that the parts were OEM and carried the exact same part number; 13 62 1 433 567. The story was that these were bulk packaged for Land Rover which uses the same engine as the 540, and they had 50 in stock in California. So I took chance and ordered one.

I received it in 5 days, no tax and free shipping and lo and behold the part is exactly identical to the one on my car down to the Bosch name and BMW part number stamped on the body. I installed it in 10 minutes, reset the CE light with the Auto Tap and it worked perfectly.

This turned a $500 dealer job into a $132 and 10 minute job. I am tempted to buy a spare at that price in case they don't have it in two years when it will probably fail again. This is a recommendation for anyone who has a failed MAF out of warranty.

Steve D


----------



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Good to know Steve! Excellent write up.


----------

